# installing slate tile



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

i have an 800 sq ft slate tile job coming up this summer.it is 16x16 tiles.my question is what would be the best thin set to use?
thanks


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

What is it being installed on?
I always just use rapid set.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

I checked into laying slate once and found out it is alot of work. I was told to use a white mortar thinset that is disigned to be put on thicker. I don't remember the name but a good tile shop should be able to help you. Another thing that I was told was to seal the slate before installation to keep mortar from sticking and staining it.

Just what little I know and it may not be right. Dave.


----------



## Tileworks (Jul 9, 2005)

I use grey Versabond for just about everything.

The only time I use the medium set, Marble & Granite Mortar, is when I am setting marble and granite, using a 1/2 trowel as well.

For 16x16 slate, I would probably still use the Versabond but also step up to the 1/2 trowel due to the irregularities in the slate.

By the way, I hate slate. I hate the irregularities, and I think the stuff is ugly. Oh... and it flakes apart gradually. Stuff seems popular as of late too. I always try to sell them on a porcelain imitation slate or stone which looks so much better and lasts, plus saves them money.

Upcharge for it, cuz it will need sealed before grouting, and then sealed again afterwards.

- Bob


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

Tell yer client slate flakes, and you'll never be able to seal it addequately so you cant warrant it. Whatever you seal, will flake off.


----------



## Scottishtile (Mar 11, 2006)

Not if its a honed slate.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

I agree with Tileworks-- no need for white thinset with slate. It's not a translucent stone like marble is.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

***slate comes in ceramic now***

A great thing:

you can buy slate in ceramic form

check out Marazzi "Imperial Slate"

ohhhh - aghhhh

it wont be as brittle
it wont stain
you dont need to worry about which spectacular thin-set to use

slap them ceramic puppies on with some dag-on toothpaste

it's just you'll have to re-sell your customers, and break out the change order forms


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

p.s. - I found it for $3.50 per sq ft at a local tile shop

I don't know how many middlemen, but it's not too shabby


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

Durabond d-70. It is great for large format stuff. Slate is notorious for lipping. You can use d-70 with a 1/2 in u-notch if you want. It is also a GUARANTEED CRACK SUPPRESSANT.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

WHOOAAAH Hold on there Turbo!



> ccoffer: Durabond d-70. It is great for large format stuff. Slate is notorious for lipping. You can use d-70 with a 1/2 in u-notch if you want. It is also a GUARANTEED CRACK SUPPRESSANT.


Bostik Durabond D-70 ProFlex
*IS NOT* *a "Gauranteed Crack Suppressant" product for stone tiles*.

"Crack protection does not apply to natural stone tiles."


----------



## bootsmckiber (May 30, 2007)

I'm putting travertine on heat mats(64 units)seeing I'm paying for my own mud,what would be cost efficient plus do a good job,Thanks
Mike
p.s. I'm setting on concrete(clean) slab.
I'm thinking white modified.
Also got 3000 sq.ft. of slate on clean concrete floors,modified thinset?


----------



## laduke9 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Sealing*

Seal the slate after you thinset, before you grout.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

this thread is 3 years old.

EDIT: Welcome to CT.


----------

